# How to tell what Wireless Signal Tablet Uses?



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

I have an Asus TF101 Tranformer android tablet. How do I tell what wireless signal it uses? In the settings, About tablet, it just shows that the wi-fi version is V6.1.1.24 and the Android version is 4.0.3 - not very helpful.

There's a wireless router outside my office in the ceiling. My IT person says it's working, but I am not finding it. He asked what signal - a/b/g/n?

Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Here, if that is your tablet, it says "Wireless 802.11bgn."

Is your Wi-Fi (don't know which terminology is used) enabled, turned on, or "Airplane Mode" off?


----------



## BratDawg (Sep 23, 2004)

My airplane mode is unchecked. That looks like my tablet. 

Someone told me the IT guy was down here yesterday with a tablet - probably an ipad - proving that wifi worked. sigh

All I'm seeing is an HP thing and that's probably a printer. Nothing happens when I try to connect to it. I don't remember what brand the router is but it's not HP - I saw it when I had a different guy rooting around the ceiling tiles to look to see if it was connected. It is.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

See if you can detect another Wi-Fi network--McDonald's, library, neighbor's, etc.


----------

